

This Is the Dream Time - billswift
http://www.overcomingbias.com/2009/09/this-is-the-dream-time.html

======
billswift
I had intended to post this as a response to this comment
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2057052>. Unfortunately, it took me too
long to find it, so I decided to post it as a link.

This is one of many posts where Robin makes the point that eventually the
higher reproducing sub-groups of the population will become the majority and
Malthusian limits will begin to press again. Even if we become uploads in
Matrioshka brains, eventually we will press the limits of available resources.
Technology and the demographic transition have moved the limits much further
back, but they are still there.

Here is a trilogy of posts, the first two by Carl Shulman, the third a
response by Robin, that further explores the issue with brain emulations:

<http://www.overcomingbias.com/2008/11/brain-emulation.html>

<http://www.overcomingbias.com/2008/11/suppose-that-ro.html>

<http://www.overcomingbias.com/2008/11/when-life-is-ch.html>

